# Twisp Battery Voltage Output



## Franky (2/9/14)

Anyone know what the voltage output of the Twisp battery is? My guess is 3.3v


----------



## Ernst (2/9/14)

Hi there.
from a bit of googling it looks like it is 3.3v although when I put my spinner 2 on the 3.3 setting it does not feel the same.
I am not an electrician!!!

Edit: I should add that the twisp feels stronger than the 3.3v setting on the spinner 2


----------



## Jan (2/9/14)

I measured mine a while back at 3.7v but the manual say 3.3v


----------



## drew (2/9/14)

Jan said:


> I measured mine a while back at 3.7v but the manual say 3.3v


 
It's probably 3.7 unloaded and 3.3 under load (firing an atty)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Franky (3/9/14)

Thanks guys.


----------

